# Tough Day



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today the morning was full of hopes that Mr Buba Whiskers would show..but alas he did not. Lots of 5-8 lb blues but nothing worth a picture. Moved around a bit and got lots of those 5 to 8 lb fish.. Had no major hit and runs.. 

Wind came up around noon and chilled us to the bone.. 

Tommorow will be better.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

it blew right on down south all day....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Still not a bad day of fishin though.


----------

